# Gear Questions...53/39 crankset vs. 50/34 crankset.



## edle (Mar 25, 2013)

How to chose between the two crankset ?
What is the 53T/11T gear for ? High speed down hill pedaling ?
Is the 39T or 34T for high speed cruising ?

Which gear for high speed cruising in normal flat road ?

Thanks....


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

edle said:


> How to chose between the two crankset ?
> What is the 53T/11T gear for ? High speed down hill pedaling ?


As it's the highest gear possible on a "normal" bike (one without custom {over}sized rings) and the same gear that top pro racers use for going "very fast" - either downhill or in a sprint. If you can't use it on your rides (I couldn't) then it would be a wasted gear. It would be the equivalent of me having a 500lb barbell in my basement - useless.



> Is the 39T or 34T for high speed cruising?


For most people - climbing hills. If you're not fit or not strong then, yes, it might be for *your* high speed cruising.



> Which gear for high speed cruising in normal flat road?


Only you can answer that one. We're all of different strengths. If you give us some idea of what your *true* average speed** is, then we can give you an opinion of the possible gear you should be using.

**Average speed of ride from leaving home to getting back home.

Most cyclists can better use a 50/34 than a 53/39. If you need 53/39 you will already know that you need it.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Lots of gear ratio calculators out there this one is my favorite

Mike Sherman's Bicycle Gear Calculator

Given the same cassette in the back:

53/39 will give you higher gears - harder to pedal, but more speed
50/34 will give you lower gears - easier to pedal, but less speed

Alot depends on your fitness and where you ride.

Pancake flat, no wind, high level of fitness 53/39
Hilly, long climbs, windy, low level of fitness 50/34

You can always change rear cluster as well!

What do you consider high speed cruising? It would be helpful.


----------



## edle (Mar 25, 2013)

*Thanks for the info. I'm new to Road bike but doing MTBing since last September, 2012*

I'm kind of weak rider and still need a lot of training to become decently strong. I think my option in crankset will be 50/34.

'...What do you consider high speed cruising?...'
I really don't know since my 1st road bike is still under construction. I got the frame & fork/wheel/bar & stem/saddle & post only.

'...Most cyclists can better use a 50/34 than a 53/39. If you need 53/39 you will already know that you need it. ...'
I'm absolutely belong to the 'most cyclists' group.

Thanks.....


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

edle said:


> I'm kind of weak rider and still need a lot of training to become decently strong. I think my option in crankset will be 50/34.
> 
> '...What do you consider high speed cruising?...'
> I really don't know since my 1st road bike is still under construction. I got the frame & fork/wheel/bar & stem/saddle & post only.
> ...


Good luck and have fun. Your welcome.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

50/34 is the right choice for at least 80% of cyclists. If you do over 500vf of climbing per 10 miles, then it is the right choice for 95%.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

You will almost never use a 53/11 combination. Certainly not in the foreseeable future. I'm betting that you won't even be using your 50/11 very much. Some racers in the lower cats don't run anything smaller than a 12 on the rear, depending on the course. And in fact, 50/11 is a higher gear ratio than 53/12.


----------

